# looking for a little info



## tvr2500m (Oct 28, 2018)

Hi all new guy here just got a Advance lathe model TY-1340BH-G  made in 1986 from the farther in law went to put oil in one of the main head bearings to bring it up in the cite glass and in ran out slowly so I guess the seal is gone looked for info on the net but not to good with the computer and I do not have a 5 year old to show me lol any why any one have a brake down of this machine or a link to one I would like to know what the seal is before I take any thing apart. like to make sure I can still get one some where and know the proper why to do it. 
Thanks for any help 
Rick


----------



## Tom O (Oct 28, 2018)

All I could find is this.
http://www.lathes.co.uk/advance/
You might want to contact Modern tool they have a good selection of manuals.
Link at bottom


----------



## tvr2500m (Oct 28, 2018)

ya I found that page to mine is not that old its a 1986 but thanks


----------



## tvr2500m (Oct 28, 2018)

not sure if this will work but if it does this is what it looks like
https://mcdougallbay.com/bid.php?arg=9776E3B6-D5EF-42A8-A0DC-3B1AA1AC45E7


----------



## PeterT (Oct 28, 2018)

something like this maybe? 
https://www.wttool.com/common/manuals/3001-0015_c127.pdf

I can see '1340' & 'B' no good idea what 'H' might refer to. 'G' maybe geared head?


----------



## tvr2500m (Oct 30, 2018)

PeterT said:


> something like this maybe?
> https://www.wttool.com/common/manuals/3001-0015_c127.pdf
> 
> I can see '1340' & 'B' no good idea what 'H' might refer to. 'G' maybe geared head?



I think that will  work just had a quick look thanks so much when i get some time i will have a good look and see if I can find the seals and order some thanks again
Rick


----------



## PeterT (Oct 30, 2018)

Is it a headstock type lathe where the gears are immersed in an oil bath with a bolt-on top cover? Or more like the link you posted #4 which is a different open-the-lid type which exposes sets of sheaves to change speeds type model? If the former I've been told the top lid gasket will often rip especially if its old. Maybe someone can chime in about making gaskets but I've seen links where guys have had to deal with RTV-like gasket sealant & it can be a real bugger to remove again.
In terms of leaks or the oil level sight glass there are likely other 'seals' associated with shafts that lie beneath the oil line. You would have to refill & see where oil was leaking. Sorry, I don't know what the seals look like. They could be unique to the machine or more standard rectangular ring profile or... If you cant find an exact manual, you might be ale to interpolate from other generic lathes.

Some of us are also on this website which has a sub-forum called Asian Lathes & Mills. Maybe someone will recognize if you post pics or more details.
https://www.hobby-machinist.com/forums/asian-lathes-mills.451/


----------



## tvr2500m (Oct 31, 2018)

im away working so not able to take pics but im sure just the bearings are wet when i get home again i will post some pics but that might not be till xmass lol


----------



## Dabbler (Nov 13, 2018)

My lathe has several bad seals.  Result of a bad mover 25 years ago...  Still runs fine, but I promise to fix the seals one day!  The point is, you can use the lathe by keeping the bearings oiled; 

 In many lathes (like mine) you have to destroy the bearings to get them out which is the only way to fix the inner seals.


----------



## tvr2500m (Nov 16, 2018)

by the amount of oil I cleaned up it has been leaking for a bit but all is still tight maybe just use some STP or some thing that will stick to the bearing better ??


----------



## Dabbler (Nov 16, 2018)

I'm no expert but my experience is that for the past , say 22 years, light gear oil has kept my bearings wet and tight.  I'm looking at replacing the seals (again), but I still am having confidence issues with every millwright I encounter.  [none seem to have the requisite experience]

-  so no I wouldn't recommend STP, but it is very possible it is a better solution than mine.


----------

